# Filstar xp3 leaking out of power cord?



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Just hook a new Filstar xp3, did it just like the instruction said, all was well until after about 4 hrs. of running then it started leaking out from where the power cord come out of the head. Check the trouble shooting guide in the instruction book, it said it either over maxium height in placement or hose is to short. It neither I got it 38 inches from top of filter to top of water level which is halfway what they recommend(24"-54") and the hose is not strech or tight. So I lifted the head off, everything look good, so started it back and no leaking but after about 3 hrs of running it started leaking again. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MCHRKiller (Dec 27, 2009)

Sometimes having the power cord tighly looped up will do it as well, if it is try leaving a good bit of slack in the power cord.


----------



## ytsabba (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi
I had this exact issue with a new XP1 it turn out that there was a leak from the quick disconnect block probably the O-rings I just exchanged it. The new one has no problem.
Isaac


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

If it is leaking from where the cord goes in then either the Quick disconnect valve isnt seated right or the orings on the valve are bad or on wrong. That is the only way water can get into that area. Try a little vaseline on the o-rings.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I started checking the valve disconnect block, everything look good plus no tension on hoses, put it back together. So far it has'nt leaked. I think you guys are right, apparently about the o-ring was'nt seated properly. Thank for your help.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. The QuickConnect is seated correctly, but I am only seeing instructions for the o-ring around the impeller area - is this what you are talking about? I am also getting water up inside the motor (the lid) ...


----------



## remm (Apr 6, 2009)

I had nothing but problems with my Filstar xp3. Same issues as you guys are having...eventually I gave it away and got an eheim classic.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

remm said:


> I had nothing but problems with my Filstar xp3. Same issues as you guys are having...eventually I gave it away and got an eheim classic.


My xp2 and xp3 have been nothing short of stellar...


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I keep the quick disconnect o-rings on hand at all times because this can happen after several years use. I have also found that it does not take much tension on the lines to cause a leak.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

lucid_eye said:


> I keep the quick disconnect o-rings on hand at all times because this can happen after several years use. I have also found that it does not take much tension on the lines to cause a leak.


Where do you get your parts from?


----------



## Piper (Mar 3, 2011)

SupeDM said:


> Try a little vaseline on the o-rings.


Just for informational purposes, with o-rings on dive gear it is recommended that you use silicon grease. Very similar to Vaseline but I don't think it has a petroleum base and is a little bit thicker.


----------

